# Network Crash



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

I have had 4 tivo's networked for quite sometime using mrv and such.

Having a problem with 2 tivo's messing up my network. I have a dsl wireless router and a switch. About once a week all lights on my switch start blinking and anything connected to the switch can not use my network.

The problem goes away if I unplug 2 of my direct tivos. A simple reboot of the tivo's will not fix the problem. I have to leave them unplugged for a couple of hours and then I can plug them back in. Then my network will work fine for a couple of days till it happens again.

It always the same 2 tivos and they all have static ipaddress as do all my tivo's. The problem is happening more frequent.

Any ideas ?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

since they're dtivo, why not just give them the wrong address for the gateway? they don't really need internet connectivity.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

ok I will try that and see if that works

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Dilbert76 (Jun 20, 2005)

I have the same problem with one of my two DirectTivos (Zippered). It will become unresponsive to the remote or front panel button presses. The network activity is just so overwhelming every other device doesn't get a chance. I'm not sure changing the gateway is going to solve the problem, but it's worth a try I guess. It's not that the other devices simply lose internet connectivity, it's that the entire network bandwidth is being sucked up by the Tivo and no one gets a packet in edge-wise. The only solution is pulling the power on the offending TiVo. If you find a solution that works, please post it.

Thanks!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Dilbert76 said:


> I have the same problem with one of my two DirectTivos (Zippered). It will become unresponsive to the remote or front panel button presses. The network activity is just so overwhelming every other device doesn't get a chance. I'm not sure changing the gateway is going to solve the problem, but it's worth a try I guess. It's not that the other devices simply lose internet connectivity, it's that the entire network bandwidth is being sucked up by the Tivo and no one gets a packet in edge-wise. The only solution is pulling the power on the offending TiVo. If you find a solution that works, please post it.
> 
> Thanks!


If you or someone else ran a packet sniffer when this happened, it may be possible to figure out what is misbehaving on the tivo


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Any updates on this ?? Changing the ip's did not help me. Getting ready to rezipper them, as they still are on 6.2 not 6.2a anyways. 

My tivo's work ,not the same as the other post that there tivo is unresponsive. Just knocks anything connected the my 8 port switch out all lights blink on the switch even ports not being used. The dsl router connected to the switch works even with the switch blinking away


Don't know how to use a packet sniffer or what to look for so I can not help try that..


Thanks

Rick


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

mgmrick said:


> Any updates on this ?? Changing the ip's did not help me. Getting ready to rezipper them, as they still are on 6.2 not 6.2a anyways.
> 
> My tivo's work ,not the same as the other post that there tivo is unresponsive. Just knocks anything connected the my 8 port switch out all lights blink on the switch even ports not being used. The dsl router connected to the switch works even with the switch blinking away
> 
> ...


Sounds like a variation of "Network adapter not working - Lights are on but no ones home" article from th DVR-pedia (see my sig).


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Yeh that is what I am thinking now. Just rezippered 6 directv tivo's brought them all up to 6.2a, that went well. Hooked them all up to network and worked fine. Woke up this morning and my switch was going crazy again. Had to unplug all tivo's as unplugging 1 does not fix the switch.

Bad cable....ethernet adapter or switch ? Gotta be 1 of those as I doubt it is the tiv's

Thanks
Rick


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

I noticed that my static ip address where in the range of my dsl router. I changed my router to only use 192.168.0.1 thru 192.168.0.20 .

My static ip's of my tivo's start @ 30 and end @ 35 hope this fixes my switch going crazy from time to time.

Rick


----------

